# Mme Blavatsky



## D. Paul (Apr 28, 2005)

I almost feel I should wash my mouth (or mind) out with soap for asking, but has anyone read Madame Blavatsky?Just curious. Details to follow should anyone hold even the slightest interest why I ask.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 28, 2005)

did a search on her...may I ask why the interest? (This is an area of the paranormal that I used to study somewhat as a hobby...long story...needless to say the good Lord gave me a wake up call-literally- about it and I don't touch such things)


----------



## turmeric (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, why? Inquiring minds, ya know!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 28, 2005)

H'okey Dokey.
http://www.blavatskyarchives.com/
http://www.blavatsky.net/

I had run across her name in some of my searches into metaphysics due to being involved in a Pentecostal church with a WordFaith pastor. This pastor said many things to catapult me into the investigation but I digress...

I have looked briefly into her Isis Unveiled and was startled to read her numerous attacks and ridicules of Biblical Theology and its theologians. (Note the first link...is she a scary looking woman or what?)
Anyway, her Theosophy is acclaimed and she holds almost Icon status among the Cayce/Claire-Prophet gang. But also so much of this type of mindset has made it's insidious way into "church" as we see it today. 

I know she is wholly aberrant and like any antagonist, has twisted and perverted scripture, but even those who twist it from the pulpit are sometimes hard to discern when they speak "Christian-ese" to an unsuspecting, undiscerning and ignorant people.

So, I figured someone has dealt with her or her disciples in such a way as to warrant space in the forums. She certainly hasn't gone away!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 28, 2005)

She started Theosophy I believe.


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> did a search on her...may I ask why the interest? (This is an area of the paranormal that I used to study somewhat as a hobby...long story...needless to say the good Lord gave me a wake up call-literally- about it and I don't touch such things)



May I ask your story? What was the "literal" wake up call? 

It seems there is a mixture of dozens of assorted varieties of occultic, pagan, gnostic & kabbalistic notions in her prolific writings...some of which are indeed too dangerous to "dabble" in.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Apr 29, 2005)

Another "Madame" who's mindset has made it's way into the church is Madame Jeanne Guyon. I was influenced by some of her material early in my christian life. I remember spending HOURS in prayer on a daily basis, picturing myself LITERALLY in the throne room of God. Anyone else ever read any of her material?

Mike


----------



## turmeric (Apr 29, 2005)

My mom used to read her, and Hannah Whitehall Smith and other assorted mystical types. I got the weirdest ideas of what "spending time with the Lord" was supposed to look like. Still trying to sort this out. I need theology that is "woogie-woogie" free! Thank God for the DofG!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



God literally woke me up one night and "told me" (not audibly...more of a sense of feeling-scared me to death!) to ditch all my notes and take all books back to the library. I was a kid, spiritualism and superstition was a natural acceptance by my mother and grandmother (mostly of the native american variety), and I was made to watch all kinds of "scientific" paranormal reports and programs on TV by my sci fi stepdad....needless to say...though I was a Christian, it muddled lines for me and I wanted to figure it out. So I delved into clairvoyance, unseen things, and ancient mysteries....mostly reading and some fortune telling.
The feeling I got was that I wasn't allowed to go one step farther in it, if I did I was going to suffer consequences....I got up, ripped and trashed my notes and took the books back the next day.


Anyhow, yes Blavastsky ideas have infiltrated the church in several arenas.

1) The oneness pentacostals
2) The charismatics

and the one that is infiitrating even the reformed church

3) Theophostic Healing (look up Theophostic Ministries)...the guy who wrote Wild at Heart is involved in this and incorporated it into his book.


----------

